# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  COMPRO MAIZ MOROCHO ENTERO Y MOLIDO

## JESSICA BC

*ESTIMADOS SEÑORES DE AGROFORUM 
SE REQUIERE COMPRAR  MAIZ MOROCHO ENTERO Y MOLIDO , 15 TONELADAS
FAVOR DE COMUNICARSE AL 984080595 / 991903715 / 717 5581*Temas similares: compro maiz amarillo Busco proveedores de curcuma entera seca, achiote entero y oregano seco entero compro maiz amarillo para alimentos balanceados COMPRO MAIZ BLANCO NO GMO BUSCO PROVEEDOR DE MAIZ MORADO ORGANICO ENTERO CERT.

----------


## herin

buenas tardes, cuento con maiz morado seco de oxapampa precio puesto en lima de 3.10 le escribi a su numero *984080595
saludos*

----------


## alvar paul

Buenas amigo vendo maiz morado seco y coronta de arequipa si estas interesado , saludos

----------


## JOSE ANGEL YUPANQUI PAREDES

Buenas tardes, soy una empresa productora de materias primas para la industria en el stock y calidad que se negocie, cualquier consulta al 976655965. EMPRESA AGROINDUSTRIAL FRUTOS DEL PERU EIRL

----------

